# What are your best selling EO soaps?



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

1- Summer Morning (Blend of Grapefruit, Rosemary & Lavender)
2- Lavender
3- Lemon Eucalyptus (actual citriadora eucalyptus, not lemon and eucalyptus, it is hugely popular and gaining on the lavender )

I sell way more FO bars than EO in most cases except for my Summer Morning, I have a really hard time keeping it stocked at all, kind of tied with Dragons' Blood & Honey in the FO's.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Eucalytpus & deMintz-eucalyptus and three mint eo's
Mighty Nice-cinnamon cassia, ginger, vetiver (spicy sweet earth scent)
My Knotty Pine- alot of different wood eo's
Limonlicious-lemon, lime, vetiver
Orange Sherbert-orange, tangerine...should probably seat this one with vetiver next time.

All made with EO's, Organge Sherbert has pure vanilla extract but have found it to sell extremely well.
The top three sell the most even over FO scents. 
Tam


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

1. Lavender
2. The mints- I make a straight Spearmint bar and a straight peppermint bar with ground peppermint powder. 
3. Patchouli Sunrise-a blend of patchouli, clove bud, cedarwood and lime

I got a lot of requests for a clove soap and my Lemongrass/Clary Sage so I will adding those this summer. Last summer I made a batch of Lemongrass/Clary Sage that sold well. Money was tight so I never reordered those EO's. This year I reinvested my holiday money so I'm all set for farmers market this year with my FO's and EO's.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Any of the mints


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Lavender Mint
2. Total Exfoliation (Lemongrass, Eucalyptus, Peppermint, Tea Tree Oil)
3. Simply Silky (Castile soap with Lemongrass & Tea Tree Oil)


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Peppermint and orange are our best seller--hmmmm orange sherbert.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

patchouli
patchouli and Mint
Peppermint
Lavender
Tea Tree
Eucalyptus Cedar


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So do you all charge more for soaps with patchouli or lavender or any of the other higher priced eos?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

All of my soaps are the same price. I figure the unscented bars and the higher EO costs average out in the end. I have a pretty steady market for anything unscented.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I charge the same for all soaps and figure it will average out as well. I tried having some soaps at market last summer that were different prices and it was just a headache. People just don't look at the signs. I like to keep things as simple as possible at market.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, all mine are priced the same as well...I tried different prices at first but I agree with Heather...a HUGE HEADACHE!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

The only time soap might be a different price here is when someone has a special order. They have to buy the whole batch too but it only comes to a few dollars more. Other that that it all stays the same.
Tam


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Lavender
Tea Tree Peppermint
and this winter Star Anise (I named it Black Licorice)

Retail I keep the prices the same but if I have a wholesale account that only wants EOs then I do charge them more than the mix wholesale accounts to help offset the higher prices of EOs.

Becky


----------

